# Warhound Titan - Armorcast with lots of freehand (pic heavy)



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

Well, I recently got a pretty outstanding commission to paint up this Armorcast Warhound Titan (circa 1989). The titan is a find miniature, but it had some issues with detail- it was basically an enlarged epic scale mini. But with all of those broad areas, I just had to add in some freehand, right?

Also, I've posted this one up on Coolmini, for anyone who cares to vote.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Stunning love the work it is a true piece of art!!! how do you go about doing freehand work its something actually begining to dabble with


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Damn that is sweet work. Who are the two big boobed girls with the dog heads? They remind me of Friday nights in Dublin.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking good Odin! Like the freehands alot. The weathering and battle damage is nice without being overdone. Good work.


----------



## Dînadan (Mar 7, 2009)

Nice work odinsgrandson.



Khorne's Fist said:


> Damn that is sweet work. Who are the two big boobed girls with the dog heads? They remind me of Friday nights in Dublin.


I think they're supposed to be personifications of the titan - the murals are metaphores for great victories it's achieved.


----------



## Jayeldog (Aug 23, 2010)

The weathering is awesome, and your freehand work looks great on there. You're quite right that those flat areas would be pretty bland without the artwork.


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

the way I see it, if your gunna spend that much on a model, you have to make it look fantastic to bring it justace 

+Rep for an amazing job dude!


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Jeeze, do you really need anymore of our rep?:laugh: Awsome, simply awsome.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Too many colours for my liking, the paint job is excellent as usual but its bordering on harlequin its so colourful.


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

An awesome job you did there again. It captures the spirit of the time plus adding timeless greatness (chesty catlady throwing flaming spears at orcs IN SPACE). 

While I agree with bitsandkits to an extent, we have to remember how big this thing is and at that size, it can be a bit more colourful without doing that much harm to the overal impression. I think you did a splendid job. Sure, a contemporary FW Warhound probably would look a bit different but this model deserves this paintjob.


----------



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

DestroyerHive said:


> Jeeze, do you really need anymore of our rep?:laugh: Awsome, simply awsome.


Well, probably not. But it does make me feel all warm and fuzzy, you know?



TheSpore said:


> Stunning love the work it is a true piece of art!!! how do you go about doing freehand work its something actually begining to dabble with


Oh, let's do this. The first thing you should remember with freehand is that you may need to approach it in layers. You can't very easily get a strong hard corner or point in an insignia by just painting it on (your edges will become round). However, if you go back over it with the color underneath, you can get some finer shapes.

To advance freehand beyond one color insignias, it really isn't that much different from any other highlighting that you'll be doing. First paint the silhouette in the shade color, then mix in highlight colors and work your way up. You have to be a little more deliberate about where you place your highlights (since the mini won't help you here) but it is the same basic principle.


I'll have to do a blog post on this to go into more detail.


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

I love the freehand work, i wish i was that good. keep it up +rep


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm out of words. This is just too good to be expressed in words.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Love the freehand! Really makes a bland model look really nice.


----------



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

Gothic said:


> I love the freehand work, i wish i was that good. keep it up +rep



Well, people say you should practice, right. What you should really do is find projects you can challenge yourself with. You need projects that intimidate you a little. Start out with something that is just a little bit beyond your grasp, and try it out. 

If you're totally comfortable with the way you paint, then you aren't going to be improving very much.


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

Agree with Bits n Kits - excellent work, no doubt, but a little too busy and colourful for me.

Still, technically superb!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Nice painting, but unfortunately, the model, and the overall style of the piece I don't like, sorry. I understand the need for murals on flat areas, etc - but they seem very "flip book" style.


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

That is a great lookin' model. And some expert freehand! I wish i could get my hands on one of those old armorcast models. Very cool!


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

I despise that model but your work is astounding. Freehand is fantastic!


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

I just nerdgasmed all over my keyboard. That is epic.


----------



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

This titan was for a client, so I didn't have to go through all the trouble of tracking one down.

I actually have an armorcast titan of my own that I want to turn into something interesting. The previous owner started converting it, but didn't really have a vision. So I have to do some conversion work on mine in order to turn it into anything.

I have rules for a super-huge Cryx jack that I could use. Maybe that's the best way to go with him.


----------



## mxwllmdr (Nov 14, 2011)

Wonderful work, sir. I am actually starting a MK I Mars Pattern for Myself. Would it be too much to ask to get some 360 degree photos of the whole thing so I can see the details on the back of the legs and torso? I hope that it turns out well. Take a look at my stuff on DakkaDakka.

http://www.dakkadakka.com/dakkaforum/posts/list/409167.page

http://www.dakkadakka.com/dakkaforum/posts/list/401587.page

Let me know what you think and please let's see the back of that beautiful thing, ok?


----------

